# Pulled Pork Vinegar Sauces - Three Varieties



## reardenreturns

Some of you have asked for my vinegar sauce recipes. They're nothing fancy, but here the are in descending order of my preference. I put each sauce in a squirt bottle to allow the diner to select and squirt on sammichs and pulled pork plates. It's NEVER put on the pulled pork before serving. :439:

*
West Carolina Vinegar Sauce:*
2 c. cider vinegar
1/2 c plus 2 tbsp ketchup
1/4 c firm packed brown sugar
5 tsp salt
4 tsp hot red pepper flakes
1 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp ground white pepper
- Combine all ingredients and whisk together. Use immediately or refrigerate overnight for more developed taste

*East Carolina Vinegar Sauce:*
1 c cider vinegar
1 c white vinegar
1 tbsp brown sugar
1 tbsp cayenne
1 tbsp tabasco sauce
1 tsp salt
1 tsp black pepper
- Combine all ingredients and whisk together. User immediately or refrigerate overnight for more developed taste

*Alabama White Sauce *
1 c mayonnaise
3/4 c white vinegar
1 tbsp lemon juice
1 tbsp fresh ground black pepper
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp prepared horseradish
1 tsp salt
- Combine all ingredients and whisk together. User immediately or refrigerate overnight for more developed taste


----------



## SmokinAl

I like the ingredient list on the top 2. I'm going to give them a try the next butt I do. Thanks!


----------



## reardenreturns

Ya, the West is definitely the best on that list. I really like the sweet and sour taste it has with a kick of heat. You gotta like black pepper to enjoy the Alabama White Sauce.


----------



## cliffcarter

Looks good, did you develop these yourself?


----------



## reardenreturns

[quote name="cliffcarter" url="/forum/thread/104039/pulled-pork-vinegar-sauces-three-varieties#post_601484"]
Looks good, did you develop these yourself?
[/quote]

Not really.. culled from books and sites. These are just the ones that I've liked the best and have tweaked a little bit. I'm not really that great at developing the recipes from the ground up, but I can tinker with ones that I find I like.


----------



## fpnmf

Nice!

 Thank you.

   Craig


----------



## coacher72

Thanks for the recipes, I'll have to try them. The white sauce is something I've heard of but never tried. I like horseradish and that is what caught my eye with that recipe. Have you tried it on beef, such as a chuckie?


----------



## reardenreturns

Nope, just on the pulled pork. Let me know what you think if you try it on some beef


----------



## SmokinAl

Now that's a thought I think the white sauce would be good for thin sliced roast beef sammies.


----------



## coacher72

That's what I was thinking. Horseradish goes so well with prime rib, I thought this white sauce would be good on beef sandwiches as well. I believe I have some smoked chuckie in the freezer. May have to try it this weekend.


----------



## the dude abides

I smell a mix of East meets West in my future.

Thanks for the recipies


----------



## chef jimmyj

Greetings all,

If anyone is interested, you can dual purpose the Alabama White sauce to make a killer COLE SLAW.

Just double the Mayo if you like it creamy...

Enjoy...JJ


----------



## smokinstevo27

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99879/steve-s-carolina-style-bbq-sauce-for-pp

Those sauces sound great, I posted a link to my recipe that is similar.


----------



## padronman

That Alabama White Sauce goes GREAT on chicken!!!   For the original recipw look up "Big Bob Gibson's Alabama White Sauce"


----------



## dvdapex

Stupid question: for Cups are you using dry measuring cups or wet mearuring cups?Stupid(er) question: this is supposed to be a very runny sauce, right?  I've not made it to the Carolinas, so I don't know from experience.


----------

